# Where can I obtain used semi trailer decking.



## Commercialvoice

I am just a hobby woodworker. I don't make a living or even sell what I make. In fact, I most often give away my furniture when I am made aware of a need through my church. I love giving away what I make. 
I can locally obtain some used oak trailer decking boards (usually 1.25" x 12") but the only source in Oklahoma I am aware of is a company that gets it from an "unidentified source" and resells it for $12 a linear foot…sheesh!!

I'm sure I could get a better deal for my projects if I knew of a direct source…semi trailer OR box car floor lumber.

Any creative ideas to obtain this used lumber at a price that makes my hobby more affordable?

I'd REALLY appreciate some advice on this!


----------



## ChefHDAN

Check www.woodfinder.com put in your zip code and you can see what wood sources are near you. Sawmills will often have goos deals of SLR stock or slow moving materials. Depending on your tools you'll find rough lumber substantially less expensive than any of the twisted and bowed stock at the retail sellers. Used decking and pallet lumber scares me, those are pieces of wood that live some hard lives, lots of ground in debris & crap. Time is money too and sometimes the work arounds to deal with defects isn't worth the pennies saved for "Free" wood. IMHO


----------



## wormil

In the 90s I worked for one of the major trailer builders and they used South American hardwood, ipe, I believe in retrospect, though I didn't know what it was then. We used to burn through drill and router bits like crazy, kept boxes of them around and they had a guy who worked 8 hour shifts sharpening them.


----------



## Commercialvoice

ChefHDAN…Thanks for the info but dang, I poked in my zip code and the only thing that came up were the standard retail places like Woodcraft and Rockler. Here in the Midwest (Oklahoma) I know there are a TON of backwoods sawmills. I was surprised that even those were not listed. My search for train car or freight truck flooring continues!

Rick M, I've seen IPE used some…it IS SUPER hard but I like the look of old beat up oak so much better. Especially when its the old stuff and usually quarter sawn.

I really appreciate the responses so far. Ill post how my search goes…if anyone else has input, feel free!


----------



## DirtyMike

Are you speaking about solid wood or the laminated oak boards?


----------



## papadan

Here ya go. http://www.repurposedmaterialsinc.com/store/categories/wood


----------



## Commercialvoice

DirtyMike, Yes its usually 1-2" thick, 12" wide or so and looks like oak butcher block…


----------



## DirtyMike

My computer is sitting on some right now , I had 2 different sources for it last year. One dried up when i let her know how interested i was and the other source leaves there lumber out in the rain. Stay away from the main dealers in south texas, their prices are ludicrous. The maple is even better imo , as the oak seems to absorb everything really deep in the grain. your best bet is going to be find an old trailer and take a cutting torch with you. Sadly I currently dont have a good source.


----------



## Commercialvoice

Yep…I don't mind doing that at all!! I just have no idea where to even start to look for an old trailer!


----------



## DirtyMike

Farmers always seem to keep them in my area, that could be a win win. Pay him for the lumber and he is left with a scrap ready trailer. also, Rail car flooring is similar just a little thicker.


----------



## bandit571

One other route you might look into….cribbing. Usually hardwood 3×3 x 8'. Laid on the flat bed trailers, then the load is sat on the cribbing. Sometimes the truckdriver will keep some for the next load. Other times, the shipping company will supply the cribbing for one trip. I used to bring home a trunkload of these. Usually from under the iron for a building's framework. Ironworkers would use most of it to stage the pieces before setting them up. Then? Usually right into the nearest dumpster. Might ask around the construction sites, and see what they say.


----------



## DirtyMike

This^^^. also called dunnage. There is a metal pipe manufacturer near me that gives this stuff away for free by the tons. I have even seen walnut and maple 4×4s. But mostly oak 4×4 and 2×10s, good thing is they have to use hardwood only.


----------



## Commercialvoice

OMG!!! Walnut and Maple!!! That is incredible!!! SHipping companies may be a good source…never thought of that! Thank yoU!!!


----------



## fuigb

I dont have THE answer but I can tell you how I get my trailer decking: I'm friendly with almost everyone in real life and in time they know that I'm a woodworker. Andx so good people come across various lumber and timber and so think to themselves " fuigb is a good soul; i'll bring him some of xxx." By this method the young son in law of my buddy pulls out and saves for me massive oak planks from the piles used to plank the decks of their equipment trailers at his steel erectors' shop.


----------



## DirtyMike

> OMG!!! Walnut and Maple!!! That is incredible!!! SHipping companies may be a good source…never thought of that! Thank yoU!!!
> 
> - Commercialvoice


That is not typical for my source but to them hardwood is hardwood, and when oak isn't available they don't let a nickel hold up a dollar.


----------



## Dismantler

S&M Diesel is a direct source for oak trailer decking 8007352004


----------

